# Show off your hobby workspace



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I was curious as to where my fellow forum-goers work their hobby magic and I thought I'd show off where I do mine. 
So here it is:








My basement used to have an additional apartment but it got ripped out. My work space is where the then bathroom was (that explains the tiles and the bad cement patch job).
The cabinet on the right holds my books, terrain, models, bits, and other misc stuff. 
The drawers on the left are templates, extra tools, a roll of toilet paper (terrain and spills), wax paper covered cardboard to prime on, and empty model boxes to use as references.
Finally in the center we have my work bench (a re-purposed computer desk), paint brushes, cd player/radio, painter's masks, hobby tools, halogen lamp, current projects, digital camera, rolley-kit filled with more misc terrain materials, and a small waste basket for misc shavings and wrappers. Slightly to the left in the white drawers we have more projects, completed models on a castle display stand, and a Butt-ton of minis still in their clam shells.
It is rumored that men do their best thinking while in the bathroom so why not work on minis in one instead?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

The best I can get atm. The shelves hold the boxes of models, the desk has 2 carry cases on along with a painting station, underneath the desk is bits box, stands box, and more models.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Nifty looking. You can shut the door and hide your hobby away from prying fingers. 
Do you sit in the closet or do you take the boxes elsewhere?
I have to fend off cats every time I try to work. It's like my brain waves somehow send out a signal that I don't want to be disturbed and attracts cats as a side effect.
A large flat space with a warm lamp. Who'd have thought cats would like it?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Chitose said:


> Nifty looking. You can shut the door and hide your hobby away from prying fingers.
> Do you sit in the closet or do you take the boxes elsewhere?
> I have to fend off cats every time I try to work. It's like my brain waves somehow send out a signal that I don't want to be disturbed and attracts cats as a side effect.
> A large flat space with a warm lamp. Who'd have thought cats would like it?


I feel your pain mate my cat Lexi runs away with pieces of models and my brushes in her mouth. It must look funny to see someone chasing a bloody cat around the house.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I've done that before. The cats just sit there looking innocent and then as soon as I drop my guard one of them bats a piece away and zooms off with it.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I actually sit in the cupboard to do my hobby stuff unless my missus is building hers then we do it somewhere else.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Just bought a new house that will give me the opportunity for an office. I'll build an art desk and cupboard for it at some point. Pretty excited for some space to get going on these models.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Chitose that looks like an awesome work area, but I would really recommend a better chair and some different task lighting. Some nice daylight bulbs can make quite a difference.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> @Chitose that looks like an awesome work area, but I would really recommend a better chair and some different task lighting. Some nice daylight bulbs can make quite a difference.


What kind of chair would you suggest? Also what would be a reasonable price for a daylight bulb?
Note: the center of the desk opens up and a shelf pulls out. that's where I do my work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi @Chitose, I have a rolling task chair from staples or office max that I bought 20 years ago. It doesn't have to be expensive, but I'd aim for something rated for long periods of time, this for example.

For illumination I have a mix of 100 watt lamp and an OTT lite for more clear real white light. I have an older model of this, OTT-lite task lamp.

Here's an old photo of my workspace with both lights on.


Kreugers_Painting_Desk_beveled-edge-01 by warped forge, on Flickr

I hope that helps!


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

It look so busy. how do you have any room to paint?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

If say it's gotten better but I have a 2 year old and I'm in grad school so more things have just piled up.But when I'm working I clear the comic board+bag which serves as my palette.


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

We had this same thread a few months ago, but its a fun one 

Am I the only one who stands when I work? Easier on my back.


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

^ I've been meaning to pick up one of those cutting mats still, for now I made mine sort of portable.










Until I move then I can dedicate an area to it.  There's a ton more not pictured, this photo's 2 months old when I first built it. Far more paints and stuff now and not pictured lol

- T.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

SOulDOubt said:


> Am I the only one who stands when I work? Easier on my back.


I know when I sit for a long period of time painting a mini I feel like an old man with a sore back. I'm not sure if I'd be able to pull off standing however.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Sadly I dont have enough room for a dedicated painting table! So I paint and work on my computer desk and store all my stuff in the slide out part where keyboard is supposed to be.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> Sadly I dont have enough room for a dedicated painting table! So I paint and work on my computer desk and store all my stuff in the slide out part where keyboard is supposed to be.


There's nothing wrong with that. I've had my minis share the desk with a computer before.


----------



## Oblivionisdark (Jan 25, 2014)

I just started a few weeks ago so I dont have much. I need a larger work space.

http://oi61.tinypic.com/2wbrrzr.jpg


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

All of you are lucky to have a dedicated spot. I am subjected to sit alone at the end of a dinner table with very little light and a wife who tries really remove me from that spot as well. 

The sad truth about this glorious Hobby. lol


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel bad for you. Why does your wife want to claim the spot?


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

And here is the most recent picture of my workspace in use.


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

^ That's a really clean and awesome setup!


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you. I have more then enough space in my corner so that tend to be helpful.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

My Girlfirend commissioned her brother to build me a bespoke desk that sits in a sun-lounge on the back of our house.

The desk has room for everything including the GW battleboard.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

^ That is flipping amazing. Lucky guy and an awesome girlfriend.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

That is an awesome view. It must look pretty when there are thunderstorms.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

And wet, got a leak...

EDIT - in the sunroom that is.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is my little slice of Nirvana. 


its not much to look at but considering the alternative (no work space at all its not a bad thing)


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's just a corner of my studio where I mainly work. It's in the loft, but it's like being in a submarine( not that I know what being in a sub is like - I imagine tight).


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good people.
So long as everybody can be happy who cares if it's big or small.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my ^^)


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally got a desk lamp. It's a bit make shift


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is mine: 



I normally work on an A3 cutting matt on my desk and then I have a few cupboards built into the desk to hold my unpainted models and a couple of battle foam cases for the painted stuff.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

LTP that is a nice looking table.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Chitose said:


> LTP that is a nice looking table.


Thankyou  Got it from Ikea. Cost me like £120 with a little extension desk for my printer and loads of room underneath to put bags etc. 

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=micke


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey @LTP where did you get that lamp?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

humakt said:


> Hey @LTP where did you get that lamp?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purelite-CFPL07-PURElite-Portable-Craft/dp/B004PWA6V2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395148765&sr=8-2&keywords=craft+lamp 

From there


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So I just got a update to my workspace this weekend - And I now finally have a actual painting lamp _(I've been painting by the yellow ceilinglight so far - It's a small miracle that I've won any sort of painting competition)_ and a space to put all my crap. All of it was on the livingroom table until now.

I quite like it


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

here goes mine, its very makeshift, and it will remain that way untill I move in with my girlfriend and can create something more permanent.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I just cleaned mine in preparation of my new Dark Eldar. It was an utter mess before.


----------

